# SAME Solaris 40



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

Well have not had it long but I did buy it after an exhaustive search and product comparison research. 
4 cyl turbo diesel rated @ 41hp 4x4, locking front/rear differentials, FEL, 12x12 syncro trans, rear and mid 540/1000 PTO, draft control, many features I could not get or were options on others. I got an outstanding price on it and after research found out its the parent company that makes Lamborghini cars and the Lamborghini tractors and the SAME tractor are copies of each other it seems with different paint. The the low end torgue with this 4 cyl turbo diesel is really powerful to the point of it feels like a much higher hp tractor. Fit and finish is in the same boat as any of the American Branded (JD, NH, Case, MF) Asian tractors but with more standard features than they offer. I am putting a high flow Air filter and a larger exhaust pipe on it and that should give me 3-5 more hp and then I am going with synthetic 5w-40w and tweaking the turbo for faster turbo spool up.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Dave,

Set aside time and effort to keep the air cooled Mill unobstructed in the name of airflow.

Around here the old Deutz is respected for what it is.

It should serve you well. Just keep on top of the Maint. Cycle, and spoil the thing with an enhanced personal Maint. cycle as it fits your personal situation.

Spoil the Tractor, and spoil yourself!!!

God bless, and Merry Christmas!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

I have ordered a Diesel High Flow Afe air intake system that I am custom fitting through the cowling to increase unrestricted airflow. I am putting a custom made larger exhaust pipe from the turbo back. As an engine is basically an air pump, making the pump more efficent should be fairly easy. I want to increase fuel flow a little but not so much as to cause any injector pump issues. I am exploring how on this turbo how to turn the boost up a little. I have been doing all these same things on my other diesel engines with a lot of success and little trouble so why not a tractor? Do not really see much info on any sites about tractor bombing. Of course synthetic oils and lubes with a better filtration system installed, the value of such I do not think anyone can deny anymore. 
This engine is also water cooled not an air cooled model.
I will let you know what I think the results are when done.


----------

